# Diclofenac Sodium



## kittensandkilos (Sep 19, 2017)

Used it for the first time this weekend before a meet. Absolutely the best thing I have ever used for elbow tendinitis. Low bar squats normally have my bench in a poverty area but this time I was able to get a 22lb pr. 


Anyone else used it before for tendinitis with either great or no luck?


----------



## Jin (Sep 19, 2017)

Was your total a new pr as well? Congrats on finding something that helps.


----------



## kittensandkilos (Sep 19, 2017)

Jin said:


> Was your total a new pr as well? Congrats on finding something that helps.


Squat, bench and total were all prs this time around. Missed my last deadlift which would have been a pr as well, but couldn’t get it locked out.


----------

